

What If Monopolies Are Good for Us? - OmarIsmail91
https://medium.com/seeking-intellect/what-if-monopolies-are-good-for-us-93fe2ea8c290

======
paulhauggis
Monopolies can be good..if they aren't abused. But at some point, a monopoly
realizes they don't need to compete anymore and we get terrible service,
prices, and/or no innovation.

Google, Amazon, and Ebay are all near-monopolies in their fields and I have
seen all of the above at one point in time.

